# Electric Audi Sedan to Spawn Followups by Porsche and Bentley



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

A report in June suggested that Audi is fast-tracking the development of a premium electric sedan. The project, code-named Artemis, will now also lead to sedans by Porsche and Bentley, according to a report from Germany’s Handelsblatt. The report suggests that the wider project is being referred to internally as “Landjet” and the resulting vehicles […] More...
The post Electric Audi Sedan to Spawn Followups by Porsche and Bentley appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

